# Gothic3:Kopfgeld Ben Erai wo finde ich Yespas



## zeugs8472 (12. Mai 2009)

Steht ja schon oben habe Die Nomadenführer Hurit und diesen typen mit dem Löwen bereits getötet nur noch dieser Yespas fehlt mir um den Quest abzuschließen aber ich kann ihn einfach nicht finden.
Kann mir jemand den Aufenthaltsort beschreiben
danke im Vorraus

Gruß Zeugs


----------



## HanFred (12. Mai 2009)

google mal nach dem namen und du wirst mit lösungen überhäuft.
anscheinend wandert er in der gegend rum.


----------



## Gunter (12. Mai 2009)

allgemein kann ich folgende seite für G3-fragen sehr empfehlen:
http://acropolis.g4-fanpage.com/G3/indexg3.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeugs8472 (12. Mai 2009)

Gunter am 12.05.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> allgemein kann ich folgende seite für G3-fragen sehr empfehlen:
> http://acropolis.g4-fanpage.com/G3/indexg3.html
> 
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## Andy19 (12. Mai 2009)

Auch sehr beliebte Seite:
G3
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143378
G3-Add-On
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485755


----------

